# pre made training kits



## sleeperls (Feb 24, 2012)

Worth it? 

avery has one and so does dokken. I have not priced out the avery, but the dokken kit you basically get the book for free. 

Or is it better just to buy a few puppy canvas hallmarks and such sepperate.

I wish i had a local store who carried stuff, but all i get it toys. 

Im going off the hillman dvd, but id like to get started ordering what i need.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

They are good deals if you're planning on buying everything in the kit anyway. Id stay away from em if not. That Dokken kit isnt a bad looking deal, but I presonally wouldnt use the leather lead, the choke chain, or the whistle but thats just personal preference. If you'd use all that stuff, go for it.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 24, 2012)

I went ahead with the dokken kit. 

Where i live i cant buy most of the things. I can make a check cord, but bumpers and other things are a no go.

The products i got seem to be of good quality except i was expecting a little bigger out of the hallmark canvas dummy.

Other that that im pleased with the products. I'm using the hillman dvd to start so i will need the choke chain and the whistle. The only thing i really didnt need was the duck, but it'll be fun to get her in the water with it.


----------



## muddytwelvegauge (Apr 30, 2009)

I have bought them in the past, and for someone new at training they could be a good value. But after a few years, I would pick and choose what I put together. I guess I have gotten pickier with age


----------

